# Static noise in speakers after adding amps



## iedgar10 (Sep 25, 2014)

Common solutions include running your power wire opposite your signal wire (hard considering you used kick panel wires), better quality shielded RCA cables and I read someone said wrapping their LOC in aluminum. Although I'm not sure if the aluminum applies to just the PAC. 

I still don't understand why people don't use the PAC LOC harness.


----------



## KENSTV123 (Sep 21, 2014)

Yeah I agree the pac loc no wires need cutting and like you said now re-locating the loc at the kick panel is going to be hard, all LOCs have isolation transformers in them AND they do act like microphones as far as magnetic noise and the cruze is riddled with digital noise with all the networking going on
I'd start over and use the pac loc--only $30 on amazon


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

To the OP, this is a common problem there are a couple steps you can take to help diminish alt whine. Ground loop isolators rarely work if ever. The most important step is selecting a quality amp. Most amps have issue with power bleeding in to the signal path "cough cough rockford cough cough". Getting a good set of rcas is the 2nd most important as well as controlling the way the rcas are run ie no loops or running next to power. Measure your resistance to ground (quality grounds are measured not assumed). Third any and all other connections on the amp or sources can cause this quality solder joints are necessary.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Thats funny I have never had any such issues with me IT and that is how I recieve low level amp signal .. do check how close to any + power leads your signal lines are and the - also ! 

Where are you grounded ? 
how are you recieving the + power supply to the amp specifically ? this reads as if you are picking up a parallel feedback some how ..


----------



## KENSTV123 (Sep 21, 2014)

Key to avoiding any ground caused noise is to use ONE and only one ground point, in this case that's back at the head unit, when you ground in multiple points you also pick up any current flowing between those points with any associated noise, one of my first projects was a audio amplifier I built from scratch, when I fired it up it had terrible hum, luckily a electronic engineer lived by me and he quickly diagnosed my problem-I had grounded components all over the metal chassis allowing ground loops everywhere, re-wired it with all grounds to ONE point and the amp was now quite as a church mouse ! one BIG lesson for a 15yr old conspiring to be a EE !!


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

KENSTV123 said:


> Key to avoiding any ground caused noise is to use ONE and only one ground point, in this case that's back at the head unit, when you ground in multiple points you also pick up any current flowing between those points with any associated noise, one of my first projects was a audio amplifier I built from scratch, when I fired it up it had terrible hum, luckily a electronic engineer lived by me and he quickly diagnosed my problem-I had grounded components all over the metal chassis allowing ground loops everywhere, re-wired it with all grounds to ONE point and the amp was now quite as a church mouse ! one BIG lesson for a 15yr old conspiring to be a EE !!


This why I always ground to the battery on all my installs ...yes its more expensive and a giant PIA but I never have to worry about ground loop or sub par grounds


----------



## peligro911 (Apr 8, 2015)

hificruzer226 said:


> This why I always ground to the battery on all my installs ...yes its more expensive and a giant PIA but I never have to worry about ground loop or sub par grounds


it is more work but if you are running a power line anyways its worth it.


----------



## moneylaw (Mar 16, 2015)

The LOC is located in the trunk, I ran the 9 wire cable to and from the kick panel to get the signal and amp it. Is there an issue here?


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

You need to do some trouble shooting on your system . 
Put a cd in and play a few songs . Do you still have the static ?
At the amp remove 1 rca line in at a time and observe if you still have the static .
Look at how all of the wires are routed and seperate them if need be .. 
If your signal wiring is too close to the power supply wires then give them some seperation ..


----------



## moneylaw (Mar 16, 2015)

If i Unhook the rca's from the LOC to the AMP that powers the speakers the noise is still there if not worst? Is the amp bad?


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Now check the polarity to each speaker to make sure they are correct .. - to - + to + ..


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Wait - with the inputs to the amp disconnected you're still getting noise? That's not good.


----------



## moneylaw (Mar 16, 2015)

If the car is off and the stereo is on I have no noise only happens when the car is on. This weekend I am going to move the power wire to the other side of the car.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

what is the rated output amperage of your amp ?
where you hook into the battery for positive voltage can have an adverse affect causing this circuit to carry alternator noise or a hum along to an amp .

I have an empty 85 amp fuse outlet at the battery and have used it to draw my + power supply voltage .. 

Although at present I am going to run a bigger power supply to my new 5 channel amp and will most likely get some new terminals for this from knukonceptz 0 guage high current although I 'll probably never need to draw 250 amps ..


----------



## KENSTV123 (Sep 21, 2014)

Read what I said CLOSELY about ground loops--this IS your problem, you do not have to run a separate ground from the battery but it does insure you get zero noise from other currents present, you are likely creating a ground loop between the loc or amp and the radio ground, some amps will return ground through the remote turn on circuit and the loc ground can do the same if grounded elsewhere, this is why I suggested you get the pac loc, it goes up at the radio and gets ground there in the same place as the radio, also the quality of the rca cables can cause it but I doubt that's it


----------



## moneylaw (Mar 16, 2015)

70 Watt RMS per channel for the 6.5's 1000 watts rms to the alpine type s's


----------



## moneylaw (Mar 16, 2015)

I have installed so many stereos and I have never ran into this before. I have never grounded to the negative on the battery and don't plan to start doing that anytime soon.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

What is the 6.5 door speakers resistance , OHMS rated at ?

What are the Type s's rated at ? 

Where is the AMP Grounded at specifically ?

I have chosen the rear seat belt attachment bolt for the Grounding point for the Amp !

In any DC circuit the negative current flows to the positive this is how loads are constructed in a circuit !


----------



## moneylaw (Mar 16, 2015)

brian v said:


> What is the 6.5 door speakers resistance , OHMS rated at ? 4ohm
> 
> What are the Type s's rated at ? 1ohm is what i am running to the, so dvc 4ohm
> 
> ...



Updated.


----------

